
ThinkPad X1 Carbon 2019 - stockkid
https://www.notebookcheck.net/Lenovo-ThinkPad-X1-Carbon-2019-adds-brighter-LCDs-better-speakers-a-Carbon-Fiber-coating.391286.0.html
======
King-Aaron
I just want a ThinkPad that has some actual graphics acceleration. I was
really wanting to buy one for my recent work machine, but without a decent
high powered graphics card it limits the usefulness for my workflow.

~~~
wilsonnb3
Is a 1050ti a decent high powered graphics card?
[https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/thinkpad-x/Thi...](https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/thinkpad-x/ThinkPad-X1-Extreme/p/22TP2TXX1E1)

~~~
King-Aaron
Unfortunately not quite enough for the money I ended up settling with. I'm
hoping in the next couple of months we see some 6/8GB card options out of the
box

------
narutouzumaki
Yay for the new speakers but too bad they reduced battery capacity though,
especially combined with the new 4k screen option this is quite concerning.

Also I like the carbon fiber but it just sort of looks fake on these images,
what it looks like in reality remains to be seen (literally). Dell did it
right with their XPS cf palmrest.

------
CoolGuySteve
Guess I still have to wait for a 13/14" ultrabook with 32GB of ram.

~~~
alexeldeib
Categorically opposed to 15"? X1 extreme ships with 32GB, and apparently it
has room for another module. Quite sleek too.

